# First buildup of the R35 Turbo Upgrade. Vids, pics, parts aplenty



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

South Side Performance has been creating R35 parts for a while now, and the big guns have been rolling out now with the Turbo upgrades and next week transmission upgrades.










_Lets start with the turbo upgrades themselfs..._
After months of R and D, South Side Performance have found a turbo combination with greater efficiency, faster spooling, and a stock style fitment for ease of installation. The result is a kit capable of making 820 HP* (when combined with other modifications). Due to the high efficiency of these turbos, GTR owners can run lower boost and make more power. The result is one of the first true big power upgrades available for the R35 GTR.

*Specifications:*
These Garrett ball bearing turbos are a direct bolt-on that utilize CHRA oil lube and are water cooled. They require only one line to be changed and can be properly installed with basic tools and equipment. The price of the kit includes the machining each of the stock turbos and installation of an upgraded actuator, 53.8 mm turbine wheel, and 68 mm high pressure billet aluminum compressor wheel which is efficient up to 32 PSI.

The turbos were specifically designed to bring bigger power at lower boost and to utilize the fastest spooling turbos available for the size and application. The result is a turbo that makes more power at stock boost levels and starts making boost lower RPM’s than stock. This combination allows your GTR to enjoy the benefits of power lower in the power band that continues all the way to redline. 

available with exchange of the stock turbos for $6,499.00USD or without exchange for an additional core charge.










































Photos of the engine being dropped out for install of the turbos...


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

_Next we have the 820RS INTAKE Manifold..._
This component is just the first in a line of SSP products that will move power hungry GTR owners towards 820 HP, when paired with our recently released GTR820RR Turbo Kit.

The intake design is the result of months of testing a wide variety of shapes and designs before finding a design that would make big power, and still be pleasing to the eye. As with nearly all SSP products, the intake utilizes stock lines, and is designed to utilize perfect stock style fitment of all under hood accessories.

But, this intake is more than just a pretty face, as its main purpose is to provide the lung capacity to make major power. With just simple bolt ons, this intake has been proven to make 15 whp and 28 Ft lbs of torque on stock turbos. These power gains are linear and constant all the way to redline, as the intake feeds an ever increasing supply of air to the GTR’s fire breathing 3.8L V6 (SEE DYNO GRAPH FOR DETAILS).

*Specifications:*
The 820RS Intake manifold’s design utilizes time tested racing technologies to make its power. The manifold incorporates 5 in extruded D-Plenum technology, 2 ¼ in velocity stacks, and 45 degree intake runners that utilize a straight shot for air into the intake. The openings are machined 60mm openings for fitment of the stock throttle bodies, but the intake also incorporates some room to grow should you want to later upgrade to larger throttle bodies down the line. The result of all this technology is an intake that has over 2 times the air volume capacity over stock and is also lighter than the unit it replaces. No need for your plastic intake cover as this intake is sure to draw they eye in either raw machined aluminum or a gloss black powder coat. 

$2,699.00USD These are built to order.
Here is a dyno with the intake installed


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

_SSP RS 3" CATLESS TURBO DOWNPIPES_
These are top notch. Better than and cheaper than anything in Japan currently.

In months of testing different outlets sizes and shapes, the 3 in turbo downpipe design was found to be the most efficient size downpipe that would make big power, and provide your GTR a great throaty sound. These pieces are made with all the precision and care of those from Japan without the Japanese premium price. And, as with nearly all SSP products, the turbo outlets are designed to fit perfectly and install with relative ease.

*Specifications:*
The SSP RS Turbo Downpipes are 3 inches in diameter and utilize ½ inch flanges for a great look and fit. These pipes will really let the beast out of its cage as they remove the power robbing pre-cats and provide your turbos with some room to breathe. The result of removing these highly restrictive catalytic converters is a deep growl, improved turbo spool, and an overall improvement in the responsiveness in the car throughout the power band.

These cost $1,399.00USD

























With all this power How is it expected to deal with the transmission? any car upgrading power this much will need alot of strenth elsewhere to handle it.
TRANSMISSION AND DRIVETRAIN UPGRADES will be unvailed MONDAY, JANUARY 26 @ 5PM PST, and new peices released later that week.

GTRCenter has shots taken back in October 2008 of some early proto type's...

























Finaly we have a video of the turbo installed and running on the dyno.

Moments after turbos just installed not tuned and stock intake manifold.





Dyno:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Many have wondered just what would happen if you were to bolt a set of our turbos on a largely stock GTR. Would the system be able to handle it? What kind of tuning would be needed? Wonder no longer because today the question was answered when we bolted our GTR820RR kit and new RS down pipes to a largely stock car. This particular example was the ZCG/SSP GTR equipped with a Cobb Accessport with tune from Sharif at Forged performance (a tune set up for stock turbos and just a but more aggressive than Cobb’s stage 2 on 91 pump gas), HKS Kensai Midpipe and TI Rear section, and SSP hardpipe and intake spacer kit. After simply bolting on our new turbos and RS down pipes and filling her up with 100 octane, the car made 590 AWHP and 538 Ft Lbs of TQ. This represents a nearly 75 awhp increase over the baseline dyno taken when the car arrived at SSP (Baseline was 516 awhp and 503 ft lbs of tq). This is especially impressive because there was absolutely no tuning done to the car and the system was able to learn and compensate for the massive increases in air volume provided by the new turbos without any issues or check engine lights. With a tune and a bit more fuel, the sky truly is the limit. For the moment, it appears that this GTR just might be the most powerful R35 in the land, and we have only just begun!











SSP also has off the shelf NOS for those looking for that little kick at a great price.









































Here are some other products from SSP


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow some serious stuff there . . I have the impression once the US GTR is fully launched, the US-tuners will overrun the japanese in one year . . . never seen any picture of a jap. tuner taking the crap out of the car (slaughtering it in to pieces) for some serious tuning . . . maybe it has something to with the fact of japanese pockets being empty . .lol

great stuff, like that very much.:clap:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

great post as usual Ian  thanks for sharing with the community.

Jon @ SSP recently contacted us and we will be offering these great upgrades to the euro guys


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm seeing red Xs.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

These are all the SSP parts. I assume from the above that they're registered traders.

South Side Performance & Machine


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

First EVER R35 to hit 645hp and 645ft lbs of torque! John Turbo over at Samurai Speed claims 633hp with a combo HKS GT570 kit + cobb hybrid setup. The SSP kit hasnt even been tuned yet, this is only stage2.






SOUTH SIDE PERFORMANCE MAKES 645 AWHP AND 645 FT LBS OF TQ FROM ITS GTR820RR TURBO UPGRADE ON MILD BOLT ON GTR WITH STOCK FUEL SYSTEM

Sioux Falls, South Dakota (January 23, 2009) The last few days have been extremely exciting for the GTR community as new benchmarks have been set many times over, but today represents something truly amazing. Very few GTR owners have pushed their cars so hard that they could find the true limit of the stock fuel system, and today we found yet another aspect of the GTR that is truly amazing. Today we pushed a GTR to find out just how much power the stock tune and fuel system could really handle and the results were truly staggering. We bolted our GTR820RR kit and new RS down pipes to a largely stock car and after taking the new turbos up to 21 PSI we were amazed when the dyno winded down and the numbers 645 whp and 645 ft lbs of tq appeared on the small screen. The only other modifications to this car were mild including: a HKS Kensai Midpipe and TI Rear section, and SSP hardpipe and intake spacer kit. This represents a nearly 130 awhp and a 142 ft lbs tq increase over the baseline dyno taken when the car arrived at SSP (Baseline was 516 awhp and 503 ft lbs of tq). This is especially impressive because there was absolutely no tuning done to the car and the system was able to learn and compensate for the massive increases in air volume provided by the new turbos without any issues or sputtering of any kind. With a tune and a bit more fuel, the sky truly is the limit. For the moment, it appears that this GTR just might be the most powerful R35 in the land, and we have only just begun!


















This is only a start. This is just an increase in boost over the last results. Imagine what a tune would do to this setup.


----------



## fabianGTR34 (Aug 6, 2006)

Any news about the transmission upgrade?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

SOUTH SIDE PERFORMANCE INTRODUCES UPGRADED REAR AXLE SHAFTS, OUR FIRST COMPONENT IN OUR SSP RS DRIVETRAIN SERIES OF PARTS.



Sioux Falls, South Dakota (January 26, 2009) – South Side Performance is offering, another first for the R35 GTR, our SSP RS rear drive shaft kit. This component is another in a line of SSP products that strengthens and supports high horsepower GTR‘s.



In months of testing R35’s running very aggressive power combinations, SSP has thought a few steps ahead and engineered a few of the pieces that will be needed once your GTR starts pushing big power. SSP has experience with high horsepower AWD cars and knows that the axle shafts are going to be a point of weakness once certain power levels are exceeded. So, instead of responding to failures after they happen, SSP has designed a solution to prevent the failure from happening in the first place.



Specifications:
This axle kit was specifically designed for the new GTR, starting with a new larger 6-ball outer and inner CV joints. The unique thing about this is that most newer cars are coming with outer/inner CV.’s with 8 balls internally instead of 6 like the traditionally designed axles that most of us have relied upon in the past.



While there are many advantages to this 8 ball design, it is a real disadvantage in a high performance application. In order to fit 8 balls into the CV, material is taken away from the cage (internal part of the CV that keeps the ball bearings in place). The solid area in between the cage windows (the spot where the ball goes into the CV housing) is reduced for the extra 2 balls to fit. The result of this loss of material is a weak spot in the axle itself and it is at these spots (between the cage windows )that 99% of cage failures stem from.



By finding the point of weakness on the stock shafts, it became clear that going back to a 6 ball design would be the best solution to the problem. Our 6-ball design is not only larger in diameter, but this design keeps sufficient material where it is needed to withstand high HP. But, the improvements do not end there, as our system also includes chromoly “uninterrupted torque-line center bars”. This innovation from DSS allows the axle center bar to become tensional (allowed to twist) without any unnecessary snap ring grooves, boot location grooves, or other deviations in the axle bar that would cause concentrated stress points and eventual failure to the bar. The inner CV has been replaced with the famous Porsche 930 design cross-groove CV and we have also included a conversion plate and hardware to mount the CV to the OE differential flanges.



The result of combining all of these new design elements is one serious axle set for the street, drag, or rally applications. And the innovation does not end there as SSP will also be bringing upgraded front axles and an upgraded front drive shaft solution to market for this incredible car over the next few weeks. As always, these heavy duty upgrades are available only from the guys at South Side Performance Drive Shaft Shop.



Price and Availability:
This upgrade can be purchased starting today for $2,399.00. SSP is dedicated to having these parts available in stock (we build these pieces entirely in-house) and ready to ship as quickly as possible. This means no more waiting weeks or months to get the parts you need, because with SSP your power solution is always just a phone call away.


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

I WANT TO WIN THE LOTTERY
I WANT TO WIN THE LOTTERY
I WANT TO WIN THE LOTTERY
I WANT TO WIN THE LOTTERY
I WANT TO WIN THE LOTTERY
I WANT TO WIN THE LOTTERY
I WANT TO WIN THE LOTTERY
I WANT TO WIN THE LOTTERY

Really good to see that there are companies looking to really push the car to where it should be, with 800hp this will be a really serious car indeed 

just wish i had enough to get one and tune it to this level...

If you guys really want to get good publicity for this kit then get it all finished on the demo car and get it to germany with a racing driver in it at the nurburgring ASAP !!!


----------



## NissanGTR (Apr 6, 2008)

Not many folks have access to 100 octane gas, it would make it more relevant if you ran the dyno runs with 91 or 93 octane.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

NissanGTR said:


> Not many folks have access to 100 octane gas, it would make it more relevant if you ran the dyno runs with 91 or 93 octane.


european 99/100 octane is the nearly the same as your premium gas.....

RON & ROZ ratings are different,but in the end its the same type of juice..


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

well, honestly, if your going to upgrade the turbos, you mean buisness and are probably going to upgrade octain. its probably better for the car, i dunno.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Am I the only one that thinks that those cat-less downpipes are a rip off price wise? Is there anything more included then those 2 (not so beautiful welded) pipes?

Marc


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

considering the prices of the jspec downpipes, this is great. i havent seen anything cheaper in america. yet.

once the uk and the rest of america gets GT-R development done, prices may change.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

This wasn't to put the work down they've done.. But if you compare it to a Full Race Manifold.. It's quite pricey.

Marc


----------



## fabianGTR34 (Aug 6, 2006)

Is there an upgrade for the gearbox yet? I think the box will break long before the drive shafts will.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

This week will be announcements. They just released the axles which will help.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

come on dollar rate, go back to 2:1 and be a bargain


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

jmotors said:


> I have the impression once the US GTR is fully launched, the US-tuners will overrun the japanese in one year . . .


with all the recent talk about warranties and VDC etc, it is now common knowledge that the GTR can't be FULLY LAUNCHED! :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------

